# My ND 2010 October E3 Elk



## SilentKnight (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey Guys!

I just figured I would post a picutre of the elk I was lucky enough to harvest this year north of Medora. This elk was taken on October 7th, 2010 with about 20 minutes left before sun down at a range of about 300 yards with a 30-06 . Amazingly enough the 180 gr. bullet entered between 2 ribs and exited between 2 ribs and put a perfect little hole in the heart. I did end up shooting this bull 2 more times to make certain it didnt go any further. The bull only walked a few more steps before it fell over into the juniper tree in the background of the pics.


















~SK~


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

beautiful animal. Congrats! :beer:


----------

